# Shingleback breeders



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

Hopeing someone could point me in the/some right directions. Im after some shinglbacks (not just the plain black or brown tho) of any age and sex and having trouble finding some. Anyone willing to pm me some breeders or maybe some sites where i can obtain these? Thanks in advance....


----------



## beeman (Aug 15, 2009)

Just what colors are you looking for?


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

just anything diffrent to be honest beeman. Maybe something with a viabrant yellow underside or brown and cream spotting over the lizard or a redish head something along those lines....something diffrent.
Looking to buy when something of the right price and colours is available (presents from the sisters for my brithday lol)


----------



## varanophile (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Berts,

I should have a few goldfields available late this year/early next year. Pricing will be around $450 each for juveniles.

Cheers.


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks varanophile! thats what im talking about! Apsolutley beauifulllllll


----------



## beeman (Aug 15, 2009)

Plus the export and freight, But they are still good at that price


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks so far guys! Ive gota make a note varanophile to keep an eye out! 
Anyone else able to chop me out?


----------



## beeman (Aug 15, 2009)

We breed WA Goldfields, some High yellows, black and whites as well as blacks and browns


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you have any up for sale atm beeman? I see your in Vic 2


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 15, 2009)

varanophile how long till u have some of those stunning ackies avail?


----------



## beeman (Aug 15, 2009)

nothing at the moment


----------



## varanophile (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Southern_Forest_Drag,

One of my ackie groups (parents of chrisreptile's) has just been put back onto heat now. These are true "sandfires" - i.e. bright red and yellow, not the dull brown/red ones that you often see. All going well hatchlings should be around Christmas. These will sell for about $250 each. 

Please see my profile for pics of parents and previous hatchlings.

Cheers.


----------

